# Two questions about your workshop



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Can you answer the following two questions in one second each?
Question 1. Where is your first-aid-kit located in your workshop?
Question 2. Where is your fire-extinguisher located in your workshop?
By now you might be telling yourself "Today I am going out and buy a….........


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Got # 2 covered, but would have to run into the house for # 1. Have to rectify that! At least a ling rolll of gauze and tape for immediate first aid. Hate to think about a tourniquet, but I guess i should.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Fire extinguisher is in the middle of the shop. First aid kit is a bucket of finishing rags next to the door and the band aids that I usually have in my shirt pocket, especially if I'm using the chisels :]


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

well i usually have band-aids somewhere around the shop


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

1. 4 first aid kits placed in strategic locations around the shop
2. 6 fire extinguishers-one on each wall, one attached to the lathe (I do burnt edged platters) and one
in the cabinet with my finishes.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

To be honest I don't have either. This is one of those things that I have preached about several times on this site. It is not that these are ignored but rather we tend to get complacent about safety items and think that these situations always happen to someone else. After all the lack of a first aid kit can be explained by the fact that I never plan on cutting myself and I certainly don't kindle any fires in the workshop- so why would they be needed? Seriously, these are essential tools to have in the workshop.

I guess I will go get the spare kit from the medicine closet upstairs and we used to have a fire extinguisher in the kitchen that we have never used and put somewhere in the storage area in the garage because it just kept getting in the way. I could find it and put it in the shop, I guess.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

1) My first aid kit is currently on the floor under the sink-still trying to figure out the best place to hang it.

2) One fire extinsguisher is hanging on its bracket in the garage (or "assembly area"). The one for the new shop is still in the box until I can figure out exactly where I want to hang it.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

Fire extinguisher: Right next to the main door. Anyone can see/get to it.
Duct tape and crazy-glue…er…"first aid kit" is hanging on pegboard right beside my sharpening station


----------



## Pretzel (Feb 23, 2008)

Fire extinguisher 1

```
back of shop, 2
```
 main entry. first aid kit in cabinet by drillpress


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

The only reason I'd need a fire extinguisher is if my BLO-soaked rag is balled up under my bench - which it isn't. I don't even have an electrical outlet in my shop.


----------



## Recycler (Feb 4, 2008)

First aid kit is in the bathroom across the hall.

Fire extinguisher is… er… uh, I have to go now.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

right next to each other… By the door


----------



## VTWoody (Apr 17, 2007)

I think I know where my fire extinguisher is, hanging on the wall just next to the door, and I know that the first aid kit is on the shelf next to my bench.

The thing with the first aid kit is that I only use it for the little bandaids. Two weeks ago, when I tried to lop off my finger with a chisel, I just grabbed the closest paper towel/rag, staunched the blood, and ran into the bathroom inside where I could wash and bandage it correctly. I did grab the first aid kit in the garage on the way in case it had some type of bandage I might need, but it didn't. The big things tend to be like that, you go into the house to bandage them. The little scratches that might bleed a little more than necessary are the ones that I would use the garage kit for. This would be totally different if there was a sink or bathroom in my shop, but as it is connected to the house, I think it is often something that requires that you go inside to clean the wound up.

ps. Going to check if I was right about the Fire Extinguisher is where I thought it was right now.

 Whee!, I remembered correctly!


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Fire Extinguisher is on the rear left side of my workbench which is next to the door to the house. never more then 10 steps away in plane sight.

First aid kit is in the the left side pocket of my SUV just outside my garage. 15 steps away. If my car isn't in the drive way I am not there working! If I am driving in my car I have my first aid kit handy.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good questions for evryone to know the answer to. 
1. Extinguisher is mounted just behind my door under the light light switch. 
2. First aid kit on wall above my desk. 
Thanks to another post a few weeks or months ago ( I have lost track) I even checked the first aid kit and did some updates.

CtL


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Extinguisher is upstairs in the kitchen (bad), First aid kit next to my drill press.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

#1 I keep my kit in the truck under the backseat. I cut my self bad enough I'll doctor it up on the way to the hospital.

#2 Right outside the doors hanging on the wall. My local fire department stops by twice a year and makes sure we are keeping everything safe. These guys are a little rough, but everything is safer then we would probably keep it.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i have a fire ext. by the door of my office going into the shop and another on a post in the middle of the shop . first aid in the office


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

First aid station by office door, fire ext. by exits and in the middle of the shop and office.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

Although I have a first aid kit in my shop (one that we take camping) I use the kit in our bathroom because that's where the soap, water, and neosporin are located. (no running water in my little shop) I checked my fire extinguisher at the door to the shop and low and behold, it needs charging/replacement. Thanks for the post.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

I have multiple fire extinguishers. Two on the West wall and one on the East. (Not because I am paranoid, because they were free)

First aid kit is over the sink.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the many comments. I have been told the best place for a first-aid kit and fire-extinguisher, and flashlight, is at the door of your shop.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

As a retired Navy Medical Service Corps officer/ ex-Hospital Corpsman the first-aid box and two fire extinguishers were among the first items placed in my shop.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, being a big supporter of safety, I know I should have both…...but right now my 1 and only fire ext. is under the kitchen sink. My garage/shop is attached to my kitchen so I guess it's not so bad. I haven't got a first aid kit yet, all the bandaids are in a cab. in kitchen also.

I HERE BY AND HERE ON DO SOLEMLY SWEAR THAT I WILL GET A NEW FIRE EXTENGUISHER AND FIRST AID KIT TOMORROW (if the city isn't shut down from the projected 6inches of snow we are supposed to get)


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

I have two first aid kits and fire extinguishers. There is one of each next to the door and the other extinguisher is next to the dust collector. I am lucky in a way as my MIL owns a resturant and had to replace here old ones becouse of no longer being made.The bad part is they soak us $38 for each new one. They are still good but can not be used where they need to be inspected, so they ended up in the shop and a few went to the apartment. The other first aid kit is located on the bench where I use the chisels.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Fire extinguisher is mounted on the wall next to the front door. And my "EMS Jump Bag" is in my truck right now, but close enough for comfort. I got enough goodies in there to handle just about any trauma. And then there's a roll of Duct tape in the cabinet!


----------



## Rich_S (Oct 26, 2007)

2 first aid kits…one next to the fire extinguisher in the office and the 2nd next to the fire extinguisher in the area #2…four fire extinguishers, 1 in office, one at entrance of area #2, one at rear exit of area #2 and one at entrance of area #1…hmm, don't have any flashlights there, but that is a good idea…


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

1. By the door.
2. By the door.

Now I've got two questions for you…

1. Where's your nearest smoke detector?
2. When's the last time you changed the battery? (Should be changed every 6 months when you change the time, which just happened today!!!)


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Good point, very timely! Also, I wonder how many check the supply in the first-aid kit, and check the charge on the fire-extinguisher.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Two fire extinguishers- one on either side of the big overhead door. First-aid kit is in the trunk of my truck (I have a Honda Ridgeline and it has a big trunk in the bed). I guess I need to get one for the shop, huh?


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

Fire extinquisher? what are those. Oh yeah I think I have seen one at work a time or two. Seriously you would think with me being a paramedic/ff that I would be covered up in both. Guess I need to quit putting it off and purchase an extinquisher and raid the supply closet at work.


----------



## BlueStingrayBoots (Jun 11, 2007)

My shop is basicly outside, garden hose is there and first aid…....I've been fortunate and havnt needed one but anything serious I'll call 911, phone is there in garage. thanks for the safty check. : )


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Fire extinguisher on the south wall…and hmmm…I'm usually prepared for everything…and embarassed that I'd have to cross through the house in order to get to first aid…but I have drawers full of clean rags…hmmm gonna have to change that….thanks for the reminder.


----------



## designerboy (Jan 17, 2008)

Good Question HallTree - Gets you thinking. I have neither located in the workshop. Our Home attached to shop, so i guess i'd thought i would do the dash inside. Hose close-by though. But i am not in there enough lately for it to matter !


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

First aid kit? Does duct tape and an old oily rag count for a bandage? I think I have a jug of water holding the door closed when it's windy to count as a fire suppressant.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

That's not what I had in mind, but it's better than nothing in the shop. I hope you do not use a jug of water in the kitchen and use it on a grease fire. Nice 'Jack-in-the-box'. Just leave the Jack outside of the shop.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Just found this post from a while ago… thought it would be fun to comment and bring the thread alive again.

My first aid kit is a cabinet on the wall between the door to my finishing room and the main woodworking area… about 6 feet from my table saw. It is fully stocked with bandaids of all kinds and sized.. tweezer, razors, antibiotic ointments, pain meds, allergy meds …. and a large bottle of scotch (which has come in handy twice now)

Right below that is a fire extinguisher I get checked yearly

Right above the first-aid cabinet is my smoke detector (new battery yearly) 
and Carbon monoxide detector plugged into a outlet half way up the wall.

I take a lot of risks in my studio… and sometimes I have paid for it in blood rather than fine product.. so I have it all covered just in case.


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

Geez. I've got neither. I guess I need to fix that.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder …

1) First aid kit is upstairs (I am a basement dweller)
2) Two fire extinguishers in kitchen, one on wall going to basement and one just in the garage.

Next time I have a chance to go shopping, the answer shall be:

1) By the door
2) By the door

Just a reminder to folks that fire extinguishers can lose their charge over time. Check your equipment occasionally.

Greg


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

In my old shop, which was less than 250 sq feet, they were on the wall. I'm in the process of getting my new shop set up and it's going to be 900 sq ft. I will have a least three fire extinguishers and a well equipped first aid kit. They will be mounted on the walls.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Great question! My first aid kit is right by the sink where I would be likely to use it, with a bright red sign over the top of it in case someone else might be looking for it when I'm not around. The corners of the first aid kit are dovetailed for added safety.  I have to admit that this isn't my work. George Vondriska of WWGOA did a video on first aid kits for the shop and made this cabinet in the video. Its way too nice for the shop but I like having a Vondriska project out there for inspiration.

Fire extinguisher is in the same vicinity.

Blake's question on smoke detectors is a good one as well. I have a heat detector in the shop that is wired into the same system as the house smoke detectors. I went with a heat detector so that dust wouldn't trigger it which can happen with a lot of smoke detectors. I also have a smoke detector hard wired into the same system in the attic directly above the shop where a lot of my lumber is stored. Both have 10 year batteries as backup.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

First aid kit down the hall about 25 feet in a bathroom. Fire extinguisher in the workshop under a rack of clamps.


----------



## SebringDon (Feb 1, 2013)

Fire extinguisher next to the door to the house. First aid kit in the bathroom just inside that door.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

I can see the first aid center from anywhere in the shop….no extinguisher….need to get one


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hall Tree

What all do you think should be it a shop first aid kit? What should I have that I can't wait for by walking the 80 feet from the shop to the house?

I have two FE in my shop, one by the main entry/exit door and one on the opposite end of the shop.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

The first aid KITS are in the kitchen and shop, each next to a fire extinguisher.Each is in my Land cruiser too ( it's the law) The snake bite antivenin is in the fridge with the beer and various anti-antibiotics and atropine.No antivenin in the Cruiser. It "dies" at above 40 degrees.2 vials go in the beer cooler when I collect plants. Yes, I've been bitten(fer de lance) and so has my dog.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is something you should consider having in your first aid kit - thankfully I have not had to use it yet

QuickClot
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001B62XHU/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

First aid kit is above the sink in the shop.
Fire ext #1 next to the door, Fire ext #2 on opposite wall.

Both labeled and mounted on a bright red board within easy view and reach.

In 21 years I have never used either fire ext but have maintained or replaced them as needed. The first aid kit, well that has been used more than once, always nice to have fingertip band aids. (laughing)


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

First aid kit in a drawer along wall near entrance and fire extinguisher is on floor near entrance door.


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

First aid kit next to the phone. Fire extinguisher attached to work bench. Don't laugh, but I also keep some maxi pads in a cupboard in case I ever need to stop severe bleeding.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Both are in the house within arms reach of each other but still less than 30 seconds from the shop.

But there are always buckets of water seeing as how the shop roof leaks.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I easily can answer both questions in no time.
My very complete ( made by my wife) first aid kit in under my bench and the fire extinguishers ( 2 of them ) are by each door.
Did I win something?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice to bring this back Eric - - 
Question though - you have a smoke detector.
i started out that way, but found it would either give me false positives.

I went to a heat detector… still only 20 bucks.

Does anyone else use a smoke detector in the shop?


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

1) Fire extinguisher is in plain sight on the wall next to the door. My workshop is small so very close to me at all time.
2) First aid kit, in my car on the parking, or in the bathroom upstairs. I should put one small kit in the shop, just in case …


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Um… both are in the house.

next question?


----------



## mos68x (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't have either just yet, but I will be working to fix those issues. Just moved into my new house a couple months ago and finally got to the point where I can finally start building again just a couple days ago, so I'm still playing catchup on everything.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

fire extinguisher near the corner but very close to my main bench workspace.

first aid kit is in the laundryroom adjacent to the shop (garage). i've got duct tape and paracord nearby for a tourniquan to keep me alive until i make it to the box of bandaids and neosporin in the kit.

always have my cell phone in the shop if not my pocket while i'm working. that's my first aid kit for anything i cant fix.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

No, I think having this safety equipment everywhere would make me complacent and not be careful.
Anybody who takes their time and respects their machines would never need these thing anyway.
I've been doing this for 140 years and I still got most of my fingers. ;^)


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow Crank - - youse be OLD!!


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Good question. The fire extinguisher is next to the workbench. First aid kit … up two flights of stairs.


----------

